# How do you transport your yak?



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

How do you transport your yak? I haven't seen this brought up.. I'm sure some folks have clever ways of doing it. May even give others some great ideas! Pictures!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Via sweet ass minivan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In the back of the Ranger. I've had 3 back there before


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Depends where I'm going but either strapped on top of my explorer with ratchet straps or put through the back window and lay the seats down.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

PAWGhunter said:


> Via sweet ass minivan
> 
> View attachment 79353



Minivan huh? :brows: I'm sure it's great to store all of your gear in though! No worries about having to watch your truck bed if you stop somewhere.


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

I have only transported mine the one time, but yea...minivan works great until I find a cheap trailer or a roof rack.


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

In the back of a F150 with a bed extender


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

In my the back of my 2500 Sierra. 8' bed with tailgate down with only 2.5' of the yak hanging over.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Austin said:


> Minivan huh? :brows: I'm sure it's great to store all of your gear in though! No worries about having to watch your truck bed if you stop somewhere.


I bought the minivan specifically for carrying my kayak. Very happy I did. You would be blown away by the storage space in them once the rear seats are layed down.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

99% of the time it goes in the back of my truck with two bungies.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Mazda 3 hatch, two yaks in j-cradles and rods in a thule ski carrier. 25 MPGS loaded!

http://i.imgur.com/JS0OS.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/iLM7l.jpg


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I also use a bed extender.


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Last year I bought this trailer (not PA pictured). Put with my yellow







PA in garage.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

In the bed of a S-10 short bed with tailgate down. I put 2 hold downs in the front corners and 2 in the rear corners of the bed. I put a strap over the nose of the front and a strap to the hangover end to keep it from sliding side to side. I also put a strap over the middle from the rear hold downs to help keep it from bouncing. I am hauling a WS Ride 135. I do put a red flag on the rear for what it is worth.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

In my 1997 F-150 on a Yak Rack (really a ladder rack). I have hauled mine and jasoncooperpcola's beast of yak with no problems, along with one in the bed of the truck.


----------



## joey4821 (May 11, 2013)

How about you guys with jeeps? Anyone find a good rack they can use while the soft top is on??


----------



## blsmnsz (Mar 23, 2009)

My 3 kayak's...


----------

